# Weetabix is it OK



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Moppet the sheltie who I rescued about a year ago suffers from Anul glad problems she has to have them emptied about once a month also they often become infected but as she is 12yrs I am not keen on having them removed because of her age,today I met someone who said that there dog was the same until they started giving it Weetabix mixed with it"s food has anyone ever heard of this I"ve just brought a box but a bit worried about feeding it to her


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bran.................. sprinkled on food was recommended to me for my older bitch who had anal gland problems,she's much better now


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've heard of putting a spoonful of bran in their food but not heard about weetabix. My oldest Bichon has suffered from anal gland problems from being a puppy and a few months ago I think someone on here recommeded Pro Fibre and it does seem to work. It's like little pellets and you put a scoopful mixed in with their food. I need to order some more actually because my dog didn't seem to have problems when I added it to his food but since I've stopped using it he has.
Protexin Pro Fibre for Dogs Cats 800g Pot - £11.62


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I've heard of putting a spoonful of bran in their food but not heard about weetabix. My oldest Bichon has suffered from anal gland problems from being a puppy and a few months ago I think someone on here recommeded Pro Fibre and it does seem to work. It's like little pellets and you put a scoopful mixed in with their food. I need to order some more actually because my dog didn't seem to have problems when I added it to his food but since I've stopped using it he has.
> Protexin Pro Fibre for Dogs Cats 800g Pot - £11.62


Thanks Jazzy I"ll order some and eat the weetabix myself,she only lasts about a week after having them emptied before she has problems again


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Oo will look into that as bella seems to have anal gland probs  xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Are the anal sacs full everytime they are emptied, because molly had this problem from being really young she was always grabbing at her back end or scooting along the floor i used to take her get them emptied every 4/5 weeks till i saw 1 vet and he said there really wasnt much there when he emptied them so thought it could be the itching making her grab and scoot so he gave her an injection that was about 6 months ago and she hasnt done it since, had no problems at all.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Are the anal sacs full everytime they are emptied, because molly had this problem from being really young she was always grabbing at her back end or scooting along the floor i used to take her get them emptied every 4/5 weeks till i saw 1 vet and he said there really wasnt much there when he emptied them so thought it could be the itching making her grab and scoot so he gave her an injection that was about 6 months ago and she hasnt done it since, had no problems at all.


Afraid they are full the glands are rock hard after about 3 weeks and loads of stuff comes out if she was younger I would have them removed feel so sorry for her


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh bless her its awful i bet you do has she always had problems or has it come on with age.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh bless her its awful i bet you do has she always had problems or has it come on with age.


Only had her a year as she was supposed to be a foster but she never moved out,I dont think she was cared for to well as when I got her had to shave her backside as she could"nt go to the toilet because hair was all matted and there was"nt any way but to shave it off as she is so hairy being a sheltie the fur around her backside was like concrete.Hope Knowones eating there dinner:lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Only had her a year as she was supposed to be a foster but she never moved out,I dont think she was cared for to well as when I got her had to shave her backside as she could"nt go to the toilet because hair was all matted and there was"nt any way but to shave it off as she is so hairy being a sheltie the fur around her backside was like concrete.Hope Knowones eating there dinner:lol::lol:


Oh what a shame poor thing, what is she fed on?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh what a shame poor thing, what is she fed on?


I feed her Wafcol salmon and potatoe with raw meat on it not sure thats the best diet but she is a fussy eater and seems to love that hope I"m not making her worse with this diet


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I will do this for Candy as she too has anal gland problems


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Thanks Jazzy I"ll order some and eat the weetabix myself,she only lasts about a week after having them emptied before she has problems again


Thanks to you too cos you've just reminded me to order some..:laugh:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've given weetabix mixed with food to the adults before and used weetabix mixed with lactol and puppy food to our puppies. There are some people who say to never give such stuff but it's what my parents did back in the 70's and don't see the problem


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have given All Bran to my lot in the past, just mixed it in with the food, approx tablespoon each time.

Mo


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

In the US, many people add a tablespoon or so of plain, canned pumpkin to the food to increase fiber and produce harder stools to aid in emptying the anal glands. 

So that's something else you might try. It did help my dog somewhat with hers. 

Most dogs also appear to enjoy the flavor of pumpkin, so they will usually eat it readily, too.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Slightly moistened shreddies may be better than wheetabix as it is just wholewheat. Or oat bran (may be easier to digest).

I've read about the canned pumpkin, I had a look at my local health shop but unfortunately they don't stock it.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i know in US they use canned pumpkin alot can we get it here in UK?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Health food shops and larger supermarkets have pumpkin in jars. But you could easily make it yourself - buy a pumpkin, boil and puree! Freezes really well too!


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

dexter said:


> i know in US they use canned pumpkin alot can we get it here in UK?


I honestly don't know. It's easy to find and inexpensive here in the US. It's such a big part of our Thanksgiving holiday that it's become somewhat popular year-round here.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Health food shops and larger supermarkets have pumpkin in jars. But you could easily make it yourself - buy a pumpkin, boil and puree! Freezes really well too!


thanks never thought of that duhhhhhhhhhh lol.

wot don;t Tesco sell it lol?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol Lots cheaper to make it yourself and no sugar or other additives added (unlike some of the commercial purees you get). Push come to shove have a look at baby jar ones (they will contain other stuff too).


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

I fed my diabetic dog Weetabix recommended by the vet--she had to have it at lunch time between her main meals--stopped her having hypos--worked very well--Denise


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Going on about pumpkin would Butternut squash be just as good???-its very similar to pumpkin.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

madferrit* said:


> Going on about pumpkin would Butternut squash be just as good???-its very similar to pumpkin.


Might well be! Good suggestion!

In the US, it's hard to find it out of season though. Not sure about the UK.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, butternut squash would be just as good! Both are excellent for canine (and feline) digestion and digestive transit


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i will apologize in advance to everybody who already knows this, but honest - 
i have had clients who *never* read ingredients panels, and really truly do not know. 

so forgive me, this is stating the obvious,  but Weetabix is WHEAT - which happens to be among the Top-Three dog-allergens, 
as far as common dietary triggers - 
* wheat 
* corn AKA maize 
* soybean - 
*All in any form whatever - meaning Wheat Gluten, Wheat Germ, Corn Syrup, Soy-Protein, TVP... * 
i am very democratic, and avoid them all.  saves a lot of possible problems, IME.

when i need to add roughage, i try to use one of these: 
* pumpkin, 
as already mentioned: PLAIN pureed, dogs love it...

* any other low-carb pureed-squash - 
Hubbard, acorn, etc.

* French-cut green-beans, 
preferably frozen; canned are salty - i microwave them limp; cats like them, usually prefer them to pumpkin

* sweet-potato, 
canned PLAIN - water-pack without sugar

* rice-bran - 
less likely to kick-up an allergy - *altho its possible*

thats pretty much in order of preference - *BTW the more often the dogs anal-glands are manually expressed, 
the more likely they become dependent on that process - * they are muscle-dependent, so i try to express 
them Only! when impacted or infected.

good luck, hun - they can improve, hopefully they will.  
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i will apologize in advance to everybody who already knows this, but honest -
> i have had clients who *never* read ingredients panels, and really truly do not know.
> 
> so forgive me, this is stating the obvious,  but Weetabix is WHEAT - which happens to be among the Top-Three dog-allergens,
> ...


Wish I"d read this before I gave her Weetabix she has had the runs allnight gave her half in her dinner wont do that again.Thanks for advise Terry


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i will apologize in advance to everybody who already knows this, but honest -
> i have had clients who *never* read ingredients panels, and really truly do not know.
> 
> so forgive me, this is stating the obvious,  but Weetabix is WHEAT - which happens to be among the Top-Three dog-allergens,
> ...


Whilst wheat is the commonest food intolerance (ie acts as a digestive irritant) for dogs, most dogs can digest it without any noticeable problems. I wouldn't use the term allergy unless it triggers a reaction in the immune system - that's a different process altogether. However, when I've eaten weetabix it tastes to me like there's some sugar in there, and sugar can cause runs.
All the other suggestions Terry and others have made as sources of fibre (pumpkin, other squashes, bran, sweet potato etc) and another - psyllium husks - are better than weetabix. I think All Bran has sugar in too, so that's best avoided.


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

this is a really useful thread. My dog ate a whole box of muesli overnight once and was rather unwell! Took about 48 hours before his poo was anything like normal (for him). I am trying to find something to firm up the poo and seem to be having success with a mix of chappie and complete dry food. Not noticed any trouble with his glands but will be keeping a closer watch now I have read this.


----------

